# Plesk im Eimer...



## dehne (28. Dezember 2007)

Hi,
ich habe ein Problem und zwar, mein Server hatte vorgestern ein Absturz. Dabei ging der ganze Server nen halbe Nacht nicht mehr bis gestern Mittag. Jetzt geht er zwar wieder, aber ich komm einfach net mehr mit dem Plesk klar, das was heißen mag. Ich kann mich einloggen und alles aber ich bekomme angezeigt das die Lizenz falsch ist. Aber in der Lizenz steht selber drin das sie bis um 1. April gültig sei.. Ich versteh das einfach nicht, daraufhin hab ich bei Strato angerufen und gefragt und er konnte sich das auch nicht erklären, er meinte ich sollte den ganzen Server neuinstallieren, oder versuchen Plesk neuzuinstallieren, nur leider habe ich davon keine Ahnung, und an DB und BackUP's von den DB's komm ich ja auch nicht mehr dran.. was soll ich bloß machen ?
Jemand ne Ideee ?

Gruß
Florian


----------



## cofter (3. Januar 2008)

Du kannst dich unter https://config.stratoserver.net/index.php einloggen.

Unter Serververwaltung->BackupControl kannst du ein Rollback machen.

mfg
Cofter


----------

